# Retired and need to know the ropes (or lines??) :)



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
My husband and I are newly retired and are thinking we'd like to start sailing. He's had several classes and I've had none. We are going on a day sailing excursion this weekend to see how I do with being on a sailboat. Have been on motor boats on a rocky ocean and am ok above board, but don't know about being below. I'm a little nervous about this, because am not sure if my age permits me to do some of the things that are necessary for the whole experience. Any tips for a 63/yr old woman who's very green at this sort of thing? I value your feedback. 

I am looking forward to learning and meeting people in the sailing world. We've already met some incredible people on our land travels when we visited marinas, and we had such nice visits with all of them. 

We are located in Baton Rouge at the moment, but are free to go whenever and wherever the wind blows us. 

Happy sails to you...
Diane Sullivan


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Diane,

Being below can be challenging for some. We sail almost every possible weekend and after four years, my lovely bride still has problems going below while we're sailing. Going to head is OK for her, but staying in the cabin gives her problems. SO, I make all the lunches, and do anything that requires dedicated time below. If you start to feel disoriented, look out the port light at the horizon. You're brain will get a fixed point and make the necessary adjustments. It also helps to have something to hold on to. This gives it references for spatial relations. For your stomach, ginger root has been around for thousands of years and works wonders on most people. Most of all, you'll want to bring along a bottle of Merlot and a couple of unbreakable glasses for those gulf sunsets.

Fair winds and fairer evenings to you and Sully.

Don,

Biddeford, ME


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, Don, for your tips on bow to stay stable by looking at the horizon, holding on, using ginger root for the upset tummy, and the Merlot (which I already have a good handle on). 

Your wife must appreciate you fixing the lunches and doing the below work. How is it sleeping on board? Does that disorient you, too? 

Diane


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

We sleep like babies! Whether it's while cruising and taking a nap on the couch or the cockpit, or nestled in a harbor at anchor or mooring, we sleep like logs! Happy logs. Once the wind kept me up. It was about 20 knots sustained with gusts to 25 knots. I had 2 anchors out but I still didn't sleep well. Other than that, the rocking is everything I remember.

Do you have kids or grand kids to join you?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Buy Dramamine and take 30 minutes before leaving the dock. Stay above decks and focus on the horizon. Steer if they will allow you to.


----------



## PAULCR1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Don,

We do have kids and grandkids, but they won't be joining us. They all live inland and are very busy with their lives. However, when we do get "settled" on a boat and fix it up as home, we will certainly invite them all to come aboard, even if only for a day visit. I don't think they have the bug like we do.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi again, Don,

Well, I sent you a reply about our kids and grandkids from my hubby's computer so it was sent to you in his name, which I bet was somewhat confusing for you. I just wanted to clarify that so you'd understand that it was from me. Glad to hear it's easy to sleep on a boat, too. I had no idea. The only "boat" I've ever slept on was a cruise ship, and you can hardly tell you're on the water. But I slept like a baby on it, so hopefully I'll have the same experience on a sailboat.


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi James,
I'm going on a 1/2 day cruise this weekend and will hopefully find out how much I need dramamine. I won't take it, so that way I can find out if I will have to take it. I seem to be ok when I'm above board, just don't know how I'll do below. Will keep you posted. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## nmejicano (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Diane, I am glad you are getting into sailing and hope you will enjoy it and make it a lifestyle. I have a couple of suggestions. If you could find a catamaran for your first sail it would help. Cats do not rock and roll like most mono hulls, they are for the most part a one floor boat you do not have a steep ladder to go below, very few people get seasick on a cat. Dramamine takes some time to work. I run a tour company and have found that if you are prone to Mal de mer (sea sickness) and plan an extended trip, the best solution is to ask your doc for a prescription for Transdermal-scop patches. The go behind your ear and last up to 3 days. With time you may not need them. Have a great time.


----------



## nmejicano (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Diane, I am glad you are getting into sailing and hope you will enjoy it and make it a lifestyle. I have a couple of suggestions. If you could find a catamaran for your first sail it would help. Cats do not rock and roll like most mono hulls, they are for the most part a one floor boat you do not have a steep ladder to go below, very few people get seasick on a cat. Dramamine takes some time to work. I run a tour company and have found that if you are prone to Mal de mer (sea sickness) and plan an extended trip, the best solution is to ask your doc for a prescription for Transdermal-scop patches. The go behind your ear and last up to 3 days. With time you may not need them. Have a great time.[/QUOTE]

A lot of people ask me if I were shipwrecked, and could only have one book, what would it be? I always say 'How to Build a Boat Stephen Wright


----------



## dsullyec1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your suggestions, very much appreciated. I saw some of those sea sickness patches on people's heads when we took our last cruise. Thanks for the idea. I didn't know the name of them, so that helps. 

And for the Cat...yes, we had been looking for one, because I think I'd prefer it over a mono hull, but for the most part, we just can't afford a cat. I imagine I'll get used to it given time and adjusting. 

Where are you located? Sounds like you have a good business giving tours. Must be fun meeting new people all the time. 

Thanks again for your input. 

Diane


----------



## nmejicano (Sep 26, 2012)

Diane, don't give up and discount the cats for their high price. Yes, if you are looking at a Fountaine Pajot, a Leopard yes, they are double the price of a mono hull. I just bought a used Gemini. They are made in America by and designed by British, Tony Smith. They are affordable and have everything you need for a pleasure sail or an extended cruise. It sleeps 8 comfortably, has a nice, wide and lighted saloon that sits 8 around a folding table, a galley with propane stove, a front loader fridge (try that in a mono hull), a 27 hp diesel, three sails including a spinnaker, shallow draft (depth) of only 18 inches, which means you can take it just about anywhere including your closest beach and try that in a mono hull that draws from 4 to 6 feet of water!
So take your time, compare, be safe and have fun. By the way, I am in the Fort Lauderdale, Miami, keys, Bahamas area.


----------

